# Business Name and Address?



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm filling out a 1099 - when it asks for business name and address, I use my own name and address, correct?


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Correct


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

yes.... Self-Employed ..... it's a "DBA" classification. "Doing Business As" ...MajorMajor
You're "business" social security number on your irs forms would be your own personal S.S.N.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, and be sure to get a business license for any other Proprietorship that you have, this helps protect you from fines for "Operating without a License" from your local municipality.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> Yep, and be sure to get a business license for any other Proprietorship that you have, this helps protect you from fines for "Operating without a License" from your local municipality.


Wait... what????


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey all, I started Uber about mid jan 15 and have yet to establish a "DBA" or a separate bank account with a EIN or what ever. The second quarter is fast approaching and I wasn't logging my miles properly but have almost all my gas receipts for the quarter plus a couple of tire repairs and a oil change or two. I have miscellaneous stuff like water, gum, car detailing or car wash receipts as well. i read somewhere that I can't deduct mileage and fuel so it has to be one or the other and i guess fuel would go under expenses if my mileage is too jacked to account for?? IDK, looking for some advice/ direction

1. What is my best coarse of action for the Jan-Mar quarter?

2. What should be my immediate course of action for second quarter?


----------



## Bootscooting (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi 3for3, you have to decide whether you are going to take actual expenses or mileage deduction. The IRS does not allow you to double dip and take both. If you take the mileage deductible, you can also deduct tolls, parking, and certain licensing. If you take actual expenses (gas, oil changes, car maintenance, etc.) AND you use your car for both personal use and business use, the IRS will only allow a percentage of actual expenses be taken. You cannot take any personal expense as a business deduction. Finally, you are more likely to be audited when taking actual expenses over mileage deductions. Again, it is a personal choice.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

3for3 said:


> Hey all, I started Uber about mid jan 15 and have yet to establish a "DBA" or a separate bank account with a EIN or what ever. The second quarter is fast approaching and I wasn't logging my miles properly but have almost all my gas receipts for the quarter plus a couple of tire repairs and a oil change or two. I have miscellaneous stuff like water, gum, car detailing or car wash receipts as well. i read somewhere that I can't deduct mileage and fuel so it has to be one or the other and i guess fuel would go under expenses if my mileage is too jacked to account for?? IDK, looking for some advice/ direction
> 
> 1. What is my best coarse of action for the Jan-Mar quarter?
> 
> 2. What should be my immediate course of action for second quarter?


Talk to an accountant/bookkeeper and get your business set up properly ASAP.


----------

